# Possible Food Agression. GSD attacked puppy



## Misstwixler (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but we have an 18 month old GSD. Male- Not neutered. We recently acquired a puppy (my friend found 6 young puppies abandoned at a dog park.) Things were great between our GSD and the puppy except the GSD played way too rough with him. We figured it would be ease over time. A few nights ago my husband heard the puppy yelping and went outside to find the GSD attacking him. We think the puppy got to close to his food but we're not 100%. Normally we feed the GSD alone in the back yard and the puppy in the house but my husband had let the puppy out to go potty and I guess he might have wondered too close. We're not sure what to do now. Our GSD has bitten my husband before and he tries to drag my kids around by their clothes. We recently moved and we're having our fence replaced but the company keeps pushing our date back and he keeps breaking new holes in the fence that's up and just taking off..... The GSD has broken through at least 10 different spots in our fence and we try to put a stake in the ground with a lead for him to stay in the yard but that didn't work either. I'm not really sure what to do. We had him in obedience training and we did a little bit of "protection" training to stimulate his mind but it was an hour away two days a week and I just couldn't keep doing it. We did it for about 5 months. This dog is also "leash aggressive" from what we've been told. He can't seem to get around another dog without going berzerk. I'm really uncomfortable having a dog in the house who has attacked a puppy when I have two small kids and with how often he keeps breaking out I'm afraid he will attack a neighbor dog and I'll end up sued.
I'm not sure what to do or why he's acting this way. I see a lot of comments in here are really negative and I really don't want to be insulted when I've tried to do everything I can to give my dog the best life.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I might sound like captain obvious here, but...

Never allow food and the two dogs to be together. Don't even allow them to be in the same room together when feeding. Don't set the puppy up to be attacked by putting him/her in situations where it may happen.

And regarding the dog and the fence... is he an outdoor or indoor dog? Is he crate trained? Just don't let him be outside alone without supervision until the new fence is up.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Misstwixler said:


> I'm not sure what to do or why he's acting this way. I see a lot of comments in here are really negative and I really don't want to be insulted when I've tried to do everything I can to give my dog the best life.


Do you want real advice or just someone to be sympathize with you on the decision it sounds like you have already made to get rid of the GSD?

#1 Find a new home for the puppy. Why on earth would you bring home a puppy when you are having issues with your GSD? 
#2 Neuter the GSD
#3 Find a trainer and stick with it.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

You've got a LOT of issues going on. It sounds like your older GSD is outside all the time or most of the time? New pup is inside? That's problem number one. Two is that you haven't contained the older dog, he's reactive (this is NOT a dog that should be in 'protection training' BTW) and dog aggressive. So knowing this... you brought a puppy home? Problem number 3- the dogs were outside without supervision. Knowing what you know about your older dog, this should have been an automatic no-no, ESPECIALLY if your fence isn't secure. Problem number 4- your older dog needs training classes, socialization, a behaviorist and a LOT of work before he ends up doing some major damage. IMO, you're in over your head. There's no clear leadership, and you're going to have a second dog reactive dog because your older dog is attacking him. 

In your place, I'd re-home the pup. Get into classes. Get the older dog inside. Get a GSD trainer. Find out how to manage the issues with your older dog. It will be a long, hard road...but it can be done. Don't get another shepherd until you've learned more about the breed. Tying a young dog outside is asking for trouble. It fuels frustration, which builds anger which turns to aggression. Until this dog is properly managed and cared for, I'd stick with that dog as an only dog. There is a tremendous amount of time and energy that goes into raising this type of dog. When you learn how to be a pack leader, and train your older dog you may be surprised at how he turns out. 

You know, after re-reading your post, I'd opt to re-home both dogs. It sounds like you don't have the time or the dedication to give this dog what it needs or deserves. I'm curious as to why you'd pick this breed with little kids at home and not enough time or energy for training. Maybe you can find a rescue to surrender him to that can work with him prior to placement. If you just try to sell him, this would be the dog that continues to be tied out and not worked with (good chance of that happening anyway). This could end up being a great dog with the right environment, outlets, and training. You can't not follow up with training. You can't banish a dog from his pack because of puppy behavior. It's not fair. Sorry, this isn't the post you wanted, but it's the truth. Sometimes the truth is hard. You have to do what's right for the dog and the puppy. I don't think you have the time to deal with a pup right now. I think food aggression is the least of this guy's problems. I'm sorry... but I can't just lie or tell you what you want to hear. Shepherds need leadership, training, mental and physical stimulation and plenty of interaction with people. They need to be socialized. You didn't follow through with any of that. It's not too late to turn him around, but it's going to take a lot of time and effort that you sound unwilling or unable to do.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have to agree with Paul. I wouldn't leave the puppy unsupervised around the GSD, with or without food present. You already know he plays too rough, so he should never have the opportunity to hurt the puppy. You didn't say how long you've had the puppy or how old it is, but this is not going to just magically get better over time. If you want to make this work, the GSD needs guidance as to how to interact with the puppy, which requires constant supervision whenever they're near each other. Leashes may be required in order to maintain control and safety. 

Second, a few months of obedience training and some protection work is nowhere near enough. I'm sure you could find a good trainer more conveniently located who can help you. Maybe if you put your general location in your profile or this thread ("Northern California" covers a lot of territory!), people can offer some suggestions on where you can go. An 18 month old shepherd is too big and strong to not be trained how to behave properly. You really should have done something about him sooner, but it's never too late to start. 

I also wouldn't leave a dog outdoors who is out of control (biting your husband, dragging your kids around by their clothes, he can't be walked on leash without going bezerk), and has already broken through your fence and escaped your yard multiple times. Why is he left alone in an unsecured yard? 

You say you've tried everything you can to give your dog the best life, but I don't agree with that at all. And I don't mean that in an insulting way, I mean that there is plenty more that you can do if you're truly committed to this dog. Halo, my youngest GSD, who will be 4 years old next month was in 5 obedience classes by the time she was a year old - Puppy 1, Puppy 2, a Canine Good Citizen prep class, Family Dog 2, and Basic Manners 2. And then we worked with a private trainer, and then I put her in flyball classes, and now we race in tournaments. Her first class was at 13 weeks old, 3 weeks after we brought her home, but I started training her at home right from the very beginning. Like Keefer, my 7 year old, and two of our three previous GSDs, she's been crate trained, and still sleeps in a crate in our bedroom at night. I practiced NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) from the time she came home. I worked on impulse control every day, and default behaviors like sit, down, and eye contact. I spent hundreds of hours walking hundreds of miles to work on polite leash skills. 

You're not going to like a lot of the responses you get here, and I'm sorry about that. But you can choose to be offended and get defensive, or you can take some of the suggestions and run with them. Good luck, I truly wish you the best.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great post, Jag!


----------



## Misstwixler (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay. Clearly I'm not a good dog owner. Thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

^ seriously? People took time to write lengthy HELPFUL responses. Instead of getting offended, actually read them and take the advice. What did you want people to say? Your right you need to get rid of the dog? The fact is you have a dog that needs a lot more leadership from you. You didn't say what kind of exercise he gets either. He sounds bored, if he is escaping. Re home the puppy before he gets seriously hurt. Check out NILIF. And get an experienced trainer/behaviorist. 

If you can't put the time and effort in for training and exercise for your first dog, then re honing him would be the best thing. He needs more from his handler. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Until your fence is rebuilt both dog/puppy need to be taken outside on leash. That will solve your fears about the GSD getting loose and maybe hurting someone leaving you open to a lawsuit. If possible, I would find a fence company that is actually interested in work and cancel the other one. You need that new fence ASAP!!

Find a good trainer that knows GSD. Stay away from regular pet trainers and 99% of the behaviorists. They don't understand the breed. Your GSD needs more training and more leadership in his life. He sounds like he is getting to make far too many decisions and sort of ruling the roost. 

I would also keep the GSD and the puppy separated if he is being too rough with the puppy. If you want them to play then it needs to be very supervised and maybe have both dogs drag a long line so you can step in and intervene if things get too rough. 

You need help and those of us on the boards really are limited in what we can do.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Rehome the older dog and the puppy has chance to become great part of family. All of the problems stim from the older dog. Your post reflects him having little respect for you and husband. Notwithstanding, the aggression issues with puppy, other dogs, and your husband......this story won't have happy ending if he stays.....and you have kids......??......he needs to go to environment where he will have better structure and knowledge and maybe this can be a win win for both dogs.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

One last thing, sometimes I give advice that for many the brain says makes sense, but the heart/emotions feel it is heartless. I only give this advice when aggression is in play, and the dog has already broken the threshold of biting someone......once that occurs very often pet owners don't have the wherewithal to prevent it from occurring again(unless professional intervention is successful)....but when you have these unique circumstances I think you have to be pragmatic about solutions.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Misstwixler said:


> IOur GSD has bitten my husband before and he tries to drag my kids around by their clothes. We recently moved and we're having our fence replaced but the company keeps pushing our date back and he keeps breaking new holes in the fence that's up and just taking off..... The GSD has broken through at least 10 different spots in our fence and we try to put a stake in the ground with a lead for him to stay in the yard but that didn't work either. I'm not really sure what to do. This dog is also "leash aggressive" from what we've been told. He can't seem to get around another dog without going berserk. I'm really uncomfortable having a dog in the house who has attacked a puppy when I have two small kids and with how often he keeps breaking out I'm afraid he will attack a neighbor dog and I'll end up sued.
> I'm not sure what to do or why he's acting this way.




OK-- what do you want us to say?

Given the above, what would YOU say to someone who posted this?

You tell us all this and then say you don't want to hear anything but compliments. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Misstwixler said:


> Okay. Clearly I'm not a good dog owner. Thanks for being so helpful.


 
*Acceptance is the first step to recovery!*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

you also said that your dog BIT your husband! As if that were just a common thing - that should have been a BIG *RED* FLAG about the need for serious professional help!


*Get thee dog to a pro!*


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My first question would be: how/why did your husbad get bitten, and how many times. This is a biggie, and until I know what went on there, I'm not able to even guess at where to begin trying to answer your questions.

If the GSD, who's still a puppy at 18 months BTW, has food guarding issues then that's another thing that has to be addressed. If that's where all the problems lie, then that's a quick fix for now - no food left out to guard, period. If there's more to it than that, that's a whole different story. But you obviously need to work with him on this, no matter what.

Getting out of the yard is pretty simple - don't leave him out there. Don't tie him out and leave him there, or you'll have other problems to deal with on top of the food guarding.

What breed of dog is the puppy? What sex? That was very kind of you to give the puppy a home...what kind of heartless person just dumps a litter of puppies in a dog park?!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

For the OP ... you stated: Clearly I'm not a good dog owner ... 

At this stage, sorry, you're not. You have made too many unwise decisions / choices that got you to where you are. You're adult GSD did not become that way overnight ... you missed clues / hints / behaviours, etc. that you didn't correct / re-direct, train, whatever. 

Does that mean it has to stay that way? ABSOLUTELY NOT ... 

BUT the first step is recognizing that YOU made the mistakes and then correcting them. People on here have posted some very helpful tips / advice / suggestions, etc. Some of them have been brutally honest with the information YOU have provided them. Did you really think they were going to congratulate you on how you have let these dogs behave? 

You did a great first step in posting your problems on here, please take the second step and reread these SUPER HELPFUL posts, as brutal as some them are, and take the advice / information / suggestions offered. They aren't just looking out for the best interests of the dogs, but for you and your family as well.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good post Kyleigh!.....when I read that this dog bit the husband, drags the kids around by clothes, shows big time dog aggression, it paints a reoccurring picture. This dog has been raised,(by whatever methods), so that he has no boundaries, structure, or respect of authority. This goes back to puppyhood and what was allowed to develop with the dog. He operates on his terms instead of the families terms....and sooner or later without professional intervention the decisions the dog makes will lead to more serious consequences.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

As far as the kids being dragged around by their clothes, I have a hunch about this: the kids encouraged the puppy to do this because it was a fun game to them and nobody put a stop to it before it got out of hand. Like with most things. Who's wee pup hasn't pulled at the sock as you're putting it on? I had to tell DH not to let my puppy do this! Argh, it's not cute or funny! I'm telling you, I've had more trouble training *the people* that my puppies interact with than the puppies themselves.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

cliffson1 said:


> This dog has been raised,(by whatever methods), so that he has* no boundaries, structure, or respect of authority.* This goes back to puppyhood and what was allowed to develop with the dog. He operates on his terms instead of the families terms....and sooner or later without professional intervention the decisions the dog makes will lead to more serious consequences.


Yep, that's just the harsh truth of the situation. I'm sorry to see that the OP has decided to take offense.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You are not the first poster that I have read on here that had a food aggressive dog. You mentioned that your husband was bitten, was it over the food aggression?

Did your puppy attach to your kids clothes when it was a puppy and it has carried over into young adulthood? 

You said that your dog had been to training, so you have tried to get proper training for your boy.

You have tried to contain your boy when he was in the yard but he keeps finding weak spots in your fence. I did not read anywhere in your post that he is an outside dog, just that when he is in the yard he finds a way to get out.

I guess I am different, I don't see that you are a bad owner, just an owner asking for help and suggestions.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree that OP is not a bad owner....they just have too much dog for their situation at present.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think the OP is a bad owner either, and I'm sorry that's what she took away from the suggestions she's gotten. They have definitely made mistakes with this dog, but we've all made mistakes before. 

Misstwixler, I looked up your previous posts and saw that you're here in the SF Bay Area. Can I ask where you went for training or who your trainer was? You can PM me if you'd rather not it post publicly. I know of quite a few good trainers in the area and would be happy to give you some names.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OP, I sent you a PM!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

OP, Send Cliff your older puppy. And then vow not to do the same things with they youngster. 

Usually, we tend to give the current dog the home, and re-home to the puppy. But you have a dog that has bitten a family member, escapes (only a matter of time before that causes a serious liability), has food aggression/ dog aggression issues, goes berzerk on a lead, and has been trained to bite, somewhat. This is NOT a dog you can just give to the kid down the street that always wanted a GSD. 

You have three choices the way I see it: 
1, you can rehome the puppy and work with the older dog, with someone who really knows this breed.

2, you can find someone with the experience with this type of dog that is willing to take this dog with full disclosure for all its problems.

3, you can euthanize the dog.

That is just my opinion though, doesn't mean it is correct. Good luck.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> OP, Send Cliff your older puppy. And then vow not to do the same things with they youngster.
> 
> Usually, we tend to give the current dog the home, and re-home to the puppy. But you have a dog that has bitten a family member, escapes (only a matter of time before that causes a serious liability), has food aggression/ dog aggression issues, goes berzerk on a lead, and has been trained to bite, somewhat. This is NOT a dog you can just give to the kid down the street that always wanted a GSD.
> 
> ...


 
OP, listen to her!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

OP, you are not a bad dog owner. EVERYONE makes mistakes. Please take the advice of rehoming the dog with someone who has experience with the breed. Dont wait until he bites one of your kids, please.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know if I was clear enough about something: if you take this dog to a shelter or pound, they will euthanize the dog whether they tell you they will or not, whether it is a kill-shelter or not. They CANNOT adopt out such a dog, and rescues won't take him. It would be MUCH kinder to take him to the vet and euthanize the dog. 

I do not WANT for you to euthanize this dog or for this dog to die. But to give this dog to anyone without fully disclosing everything, will make you much more guilty if the dog bites or causes serious injury. If you give the dog to someone who does not have a LOT of experience, it can be really bad, and you will have to judge the person you give him to, because if he wants the dog, he is likely to try to convince you he can handle it, even if he can't, and because you are anxious to find him a home, you might be willing to overlook inexperience. 

This is a young dog and the right kind of owner can probably turn him around. But the right kind of owners are few and far-between. 

If you rehome the puppy, and get into classes with your dog for about a year, going to class once a week, and working with the dog every day, in a year you might not recognize your dog.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The problem is we don't know causation of the dogs issues to be saying where the dog should go. We just know its not working there. The dog could well be a sound solid dog with drive that has been allowed to run amok, and a couple of good sessions in new environment or even at staying there...could change this dog altogether. Or it could be a sharp nervy dog that really needs experienced owners/handlers, or it could be a strong dominant type that needs to have very concrete boundaries. It could be a lot of things, some of which can be fixed pretty easily, others that require strong ownership and constant maintenance. It could be the dog, the owners, or a combination of both....but until that is assessed you really can't say what to do. I have seen many dogs rehome for being too much dog and do well in new place. It's not that rare. You really have to be experienced with these type dogs of aggression to make good decisions.jmo


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a very good trainer who could evaluate this dog, but the OP said they've already contacted a rescue to see if they will take him, so I don't know if they will be interested.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A rescue to take the GSD with a bite history?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, dear.


----------

